# Quick question for someone who had wheel covers...



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

Can someone who has factory original wheel covers on 16" rims (I assume a 2002-2004 regular or S model) tell me how they attach to the car?

I have a SE with 17" rims, but bought some steel 16" rims to put snow tires on. I then bought what someone told me were wheel covers (take-offs) from a 2004 altima (that someone put nice new rims on).

They have plastic clips, not metal, and fit very loose. One guy actually told me that was OK since the lug nuts would hold them on, but these things get put on after the lug nuts, and if they were put on first, the lug nuts aren't big enough to hold them on.... (I'm not a mechanic, but i ain't stupid either...)

Anyways, if someone can tell me what the deal is with the clips on the back, metal or plastic, and how tight they fit, that would be great.

i expected them to "snap" on, but there ain't no snap!


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

1969iggy said:


> They have plastic clips, not metal, and fit very loose. One guy actually told me that was OK since the lug nuts would hold them on, but these things get put on after the lug nuts, and if they were put on first, the lug nuts aren't big enough to hold them on.... (I'm not a mechanic, but i ain't stupid either...)


is there a groove along each tab? if so, it might require a expansion ring put in. if not, i'd say look into getting the lugs from the 04 alty with hubcaps. might be a wider lug. hope this helped!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't have them myself but on every car I've had in the past that
had hub caps, the tabs (or clips) always fastened to the inside 
of the outside lip of the wheel. You should be able to just line
the tabs up, apply some pressure and viola!


----------



## jdnlex (Apr 19, 2004)

The hubcaps are held on by the lug nuts. I have an 02 that came with the steel wheels, and recently bought a guy's SE wheels. the hubcap just kinda lays there, and the lug nuts hold it. The lug nuts for the steel wheels are different than the ones for the alloys.


----------

